# premature baby and head shape?



## xUniquex

Might seem an odd question,but here goes!

Our son who was just over 7 weeks early has a very 'long' head shape.
This was commented on by a health professional (i forget who as i was amess at the time) who i remember saying that it will change in time and his head is that shape as he is early.

Was she talking out her ass or is this true?

Sorry if this is a stupid question.. iI find i have noone to ask q's to as he did so well and came home two weeks later so often i am made to feel like he is a normal full term baby !


----------



## jemma193

My LO is the same x her head is quite long and is quite rounded at the back ( if that makes sense!) I don't know whether it is because she is prem or whether it will change as she gets older. Sorry can't be much help but hopefully we might both het some answers from this thread x


----------



## katy1310

Sophie had for a while when she was in neonatal - I remember really worrying when I first saw her without her CPAP and hat etc but it did sort itself out. We were told Sophie's was like that because their bones are still so soft and it's just with lying so much on the sides and also the constant equipment. Also the CPAP wore away all the hair at the front and top of her head so she had the hairstyle of an old man!!

I think Sophie's had pretty much sorted itself out by the time she came home - she was 13 weeks early and by the time she was 10 weeks old she was off CPAP and lying on her back all the time in special care. That was when we noticed it starting to improve and it's completely sorted itself out now.


----------



## AP

Alex has it too, but it has never been mentioned (i seen it in a neonatal report and googled the big word :rofl:) so it must not be a worry


----------



## aob1013

Leni's the same x


----------



## Anna_due Dec

They gave my boys a "peanut pillow" which is hard to describe. It's shaped like this... O_O their head goes in the middle and it stops them from turning their head to the side to stop it getting long. They can only use them under supervision or when they're on the monitor as obviously its a sids risk.


----------



## deobi

Dean had a little preemie head until maybe 2mo after he came home so he would have been 4mos old. I wasn't that noticable but since i knew about it I could tell. He's 10mos now and there are no signs of it at all.


----------



## nineena

Ella had a very long head too when she was born and its only sort of now evening out and going more round. Used to stick our such a long way at the back that at one point she couldnt lie on her back with her head forward.


----------

